# Benny Hinn is sin!



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I was waiting for the 6am news the other morning and saw the last few minutes of Benny Hinn.

He was requesting viewers to send in $1000 donations so that he can raise the $6M capital required to buy a mini jet so that he can preach more effectively around the globe.

WTF!!!!

He stated that the jet is a 'necessary tool' that is required to spread the word of Jesus. Man - I seriously detest this dick especially when he takes people for a ride on false hope with his bullshit on stage miracle cures.

The guy deserves a 30c bullet right between the eyes :twisted:

I simply can't understand how so many people can be duped by his antics.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I have caught the tail end of some of these early morning televangelistic programs but I hadn't heard of Benny Hinn.

Thought I'd do a quick search on him and came across (on Wikepedia) the following examples of some "famous quotes and theological statements" he has made:

** "I don't need gold in heaven, I gotta have it now." [1]

* "...I put a curse upon anyone who comes against this ministry..."

* "There is nine in the Trinity..."

* "Adam was a super being when God created him...he had dominion over the fowls of the air which means he used to fly...well of course how could you have dominion over the birds and not be able to do what they do. Adam flew into space, with one thought he would be on the moon."[9]

* "Jesus Christ will appear with me on the platform..."*

And some "questionable prophecies" he has made:

** "The Lord also tells me to tell you in the mid 90?s, about ?94-?95, no later than that, God will destroy the homosexual community of America. [audience applauds] But He will not destroy it ? with what many minds have thought Him to be, He will destroy it with fire. And many will turn and be saved, and many will rebel and be destroyed."[5]

* "We may have two years before the Rapture. Can I be blunt with you? I don't know if we have two years left. I'm going to prove to you from the Word tonight, that we have less than two years, unless the Lord changes his mind." (November 9, 1990 Praise-a-Thon[citation needed])

* "Jesus is coming again within the next two years." (July 1997, fund-raising telethon on TBN[citation needed])*

I think it's also worth noting he "lives in an oceanfront hacienda in Dana Point, California, valued at $8.5-million." Hinn has also been investigated by the IRS as his organisations are set up very cleverly..."Hinn's ministry claims a church tax exemption, as opposed to a religious non-profit exemption, which exempts Hinn and his ministry from having to reveal financial records".

He does sound like a first class crook to me. However, on his website he outlines that his ministries have a hand in numerous "international missions and crusades". I hope these are all above board and are doing all the things they claim to be. If they are then at least some good has come out of his exploitation of his many many followers and believers and those just hoping for a miracle.

It truly is disturbing though. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

That guy's ministry is based in the same county as me (just 15 miles away in Grapevine); I'm kind of surprised that more of his stripe aren't drawn here.

I don't know how it is in the rest of the country, but in Texas (especially D/FW) the churches are all _humongous_; I always like to think to myself (someday maybe an appropriate situation will arise where I can say it outloud to them) that it's so all the things they don't know can fit into those comfortably _with_ them.

e?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I've never been but I've heard that "EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas". Isn't that how the saying goes?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

hey, why does everyone hate benny hinn? he is a sincere man who loves people. he really does heal people, it's a proven fact. and he donates all of the money he makes to charity...so leave him alone!

yeah right, that guy is a putz. i too can't believe that anyone gives this guy money. he is a charlatan of the highest degree and is downright vile. he is nothing new either, just a modern day version of simon magus (aka simon the magician) who wished to have the power of the Holy Spirit so he could make money off of it. words cannot adequately express the travesty that is benny hinn.

good list of quotes epiphany. here's one of my favorites that wasn't in your list:

*"i wish i had a holy ghost machine gun so i could blow their [those who oppose his ministry] heads off."*

classy.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

evenglical christians really get my goat, join us or be damned, Jesus is the only way etc etc.... their so full of their own shit.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate evangelical's they are the worst. There the most intolerant bunch of bastards ever. It's there way or no way they think they have to be right.

It's funny but they are so much like the wahhabist sunni muslims and they dont even realize it. They hate each other but there is really no difference in the two.

As far as benny hinn goes hes one of the biggest cons ever. Id say people stupid enough to give him money deserve to lose it but he preys on the most desperate people like the elderly.

I think he will be taking a trip straight to hell no doubt about it when he kicks off.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

hey comfortably numb and falling free,

i hear what you are saying. and many of your complaints about evangelicals are among the many reasons i left evangelical Christianity and became Eastern Orthodox...

but in fairness, i do know a LOT of evangelicals who can't stand benny hinn. even some that don't like dobson, falwell, et al. they just aren't as vocal as the others. it kind of goes with the territory. if you aren't as militant, you probably aren't as vocal. sad, but true.

if you want to see another guy who is just as bad as benny hinn, check out robert tilton. he doesn't even do any phony miracles. he just keeps telling you to send him money so God will bless you...he seriously doesn't say ANYTHING else. my brother and i tried to call his hotline once because we were so mad we wanted to give someone there an earful, and there are NO live operators. it's just an automated service designed to collect credit card numbers! disgusting...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

In all frankness, what really made me hate him is not just that he's another sanctimonious evangelical firebrand (I hate _all_ of _them_, afterall) but that, for several years: I thought we had Benny Hill living in our vicinity; I'd always been a great fan of his, and felt honored that he'd apparently chosen to become a Texan.

But one day I tuned into (what I thought to be) his TV program, only to find myself asking aloud: "Who the hell is _THAT_ guy?!"

Then I took a closer look at the TV guide and noticed that the final two letters in his last name were actually '_n_.' :x

I wanted to drive up there and kick his nuts out. :evil:

e?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> he really does heal people, it's a proven fact


Really? Give me one single, verifiable instance, of him/it 'healing' anyone.

Evangelists make me sick. They are just 'organised' manic street preachers who prey on the weak and vunerable.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> > he really does heal people, it's a proven fact
> 
> 
> Really? Give me one single, verifiable instance, of him/it 'healing' anyone.
> ...


Martin, martin, martin. I guess I really don?t get this British sarcasm thing. Because I was directing sarcasm at benny hinn and it WAS intended to be abusive towards him :lol:

Was my calling him a ?putz? and a ?charlatan? not enough? Did you really read my post?  Did you look at my second post, in which I said, ?if you want to see another guy who is just *as bad as benny hinn*, check out robert tilton. he doesn't even do *any phony miracles*.?

I must say that when I wrote that first part as a joke I thought that someone on this board might read the first part, not read the rest, and go off about my supposed ?defense? of benny hinn. Sorry that it had to be you, martin?  please read before responding! :lol:

Let me make another attempt at it:

Benny hinn and his ?ministry? reek of feces.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

MARTIN...The King of Sarcasm...are you slipping a little??? How did you not recognise it? You practically invented the word didn't you? :wink:

I had an ex-boyfriend who took me to meet his parents for the first time at their church service (Four Square Gospel...I had never heard of this but believe it is a breakaway Church of England following). What he didn't tell me is that they were having a visiting evangalist running the service that day.

My boyfriend was singing in the choir so I was left sitting next to his parents for that part which was fine (apart from his mothers uncomfortable questions). Then the evangalist began his little spiel and my b/f (finally back by my side) took great delight in watching me squirm as the "healings" took place, an old lady in the back stood up and started talking in tounges (didn't sound like anything latin to me...more like some demonic possession), people were fainting, screaming, crying, laughing uncontrollablly, the evangalist was running around the room like a total maniac (screaming..."we are fishermen...we must return to the sea and save these wayward fish, SAVE these fish who have lost their way and drag them back in to shore...back into the arms of the LORD"), and I sat there in total horror knowing that all these "fishermen" were staring at me, the "new fish", with my b/f the whole time beside me in stitches watching my face. Thankfully his mother was too wrapped up in her own "healing" to notice my concern. I wanted to escape but unfortunately I was supposed to endure lunch with his crazy mother (his father seemed remarkably normal) back at their house so I was trapped.

It was the single most horrifying "religious " experience I have ever witnessed and I was bombarded afterwards with all these women, noticing the "new face" at their church, wanting to save/recruit me to their cause.

Back at my b/f's house for lunch, his mother was wonderful to me...until right before I was due to leave and she said she would see me at the next service...I told her I had my own beliefs and weekend commitments so it was unlikely that I would be back but thankyou anyway and immediate shutdown from the old bat. She stopped pretending to be nice and didn't even bother to see me off. Lovely woman. Needless to say, my b/f and I did not last more than a month or two.

These days I find it all very amusing and fascinating and I really enjoy watching some of the more enagmatic televangalists at work. It also reiterates to me just how powerful our own minds can be...when you truly believe in something, it can have an incredible impact on your life. I witnessed a number of people in that room faint from the so called "healing power of the lord" which apparently was being channelled through this man's fingers into their bodies via their heads...and the "proof" that it had entered their bodies was them fainting. What amazing trust and belief these people had that they were able to unconsciously induce a fainting spell during their "healing" and wake up feeling like new people. I'm sure it does help many people simply becasue they believe it so strongly...for these people it has value...but for those who are truly ill, vunerable and are being taken advantage of I abhor this kind of exploitation. Of course the money basket thing was passed around afterwards and there were plenty of $100 and $50 notes in there. It was obviously a status thing as I noticed people watching how much others put in as the basket passed them by. These were some of the most pretentious people I had ever met...and THEY were going to heaven and I was to float around forever in purgatory (can't remember what this group called it...but something equalling purgatory)? Hmmmm.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for sharing that story. it's pretty hilarious and reminds me of a times when i was in high school and my dp had first set in. back then i thought is was "depression" as that was what i had been diagnosed with. so this girl i knew who was depressed invited me to her church because it really had "helped" her.

it was one of the most miserable experiences of my life. her church wasn't foursquare, but it was assemblies of God--these two are, to my knowledge, the two largest Pentecostal groups out there. some Pentecostals even within these two groups are quite sound, as are their churches, but the one i went to sure was not.

the service was interminable, and there were several points when everyone in the room besides me began speaking in "tongues." it was seriously disturbing to me. the girl who took me there found some sort of emotional release in it, but i found only increased anxiety and increased dp. i wanted to run out screaming.

this is a big part of why i find liturgical worship more effective. it is aimed at creating peace and isn't dependent on an emotional frenzy, which someone suffering from dp really isn't capable of.

anyway...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I guess I really don?t get this British sarcasm thing.


No, you don't.



> Martin, martin, martin


See? There is a subtle difference.

Incidently, how's the 'Army of Jesus' craze coming along in America? I hear it's recruiting quite well. Especially enjoyable is their commitment to encourage children to 'take up arms'. Lovely. Gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i quite like him


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

well, martin, i was wondering how you were going to dig yourself out of that one. i should have known you would just change the subject! :lol:



Martinelv said:


> Incidently, how's the 'Army of Jesus' craze coming along in America? I hear it's recruiting quite well. Especially enjoyable is their commitment to encourage children to 'take up arms'. Lovely. Gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.


er, are you referring to the hardcore punk band "Army of Jesus"? they apparently do have a nice little following, but i've never heard about them arming children. those punk bands'll do anything to avoid realizing that punk is dead, though...


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

or maybe you are referring to the "Lord's resistance army"? they are based in Uganda, though...no cells in the U.S. that i know of...

there is a Christian group known as the Jesus Army based out of the U.K. however...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:



> i was wondering how you were going to dig yourself out of that one. i should have known you would just change the subject!


I don't have to dig myself out of anything. I don't have to justify myself to you whatsoever. That's what's so funny, I'm sure you'd agree. With your rabid sense of satire, I'm sure you are sitting at your PC, rubbing your hands in glee, and mightily appreciating it.

Actually, I quite enjoy it. But not as much as you, no doubt. Speaking of rabid, it's like being chased around the forum by a dog on heat. But, and this is changing the subject, would you hump my leg like with the honest and unashamed abashment of a puppy? Have you noticed? They have that same ferverent sheen in their eyes as do the religious when on the, well, hunt.

Oh lordy.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:



martinelv said:


> I don't have to dig myself out of anything. I don't have to justify myself to you whatsoever. That's what's so funny, I'm sure you'd agree.


i most certainly would agree that you don't have to justify yourself to me whatsoever. i wasn't thinking along those lines at all. 

as for "digging" yourself out of something, i was thinking more along the lines of how you were going to save face in front of all the people reading the thread. :wink:



martinelv said:


> With your rabid sense of satire, I'm sure you are sitting at your PC, rubbing your hands in glee, and mightily appreciating it.


you are psychic martin...i am indeed full of glee. i'll give you a window into it. after your first post, i thought, wow, this is going to be good. martin's going to really react in some sort of fantastic way when he realizes how badly he read my post. then i imagined all the thoughts running through your head..."maybe i should just ignore it. maybe no one has seen this thread. maybe no one is reading it anymore." but then, no, epiphany read your post and commented on it too. i thought, "martin's sitting at his computer, grinding his teeth, shouting expletives, wondering what to do now"

then i saw martin's thinking, "maybe i could delete the whole thread? or just my original post? no....that would be the cowards way out!"

and so he continued on with his usual methods of argumentation...



martinelv said:


> Actually, I quite enjoy it. But not as much as you, no doubt.


i'm inclined to agree.



martinelv said:


> Speaking of rabid, it's like being chased around the forum by a dog on heat.


how did you know that this is exactly what i felt like? you are indeed psychic.

there i was...minding my own business...making fun of benny hinn, when suddenly an effigy of myself was set up and attacked by a rabid martin.



martinelv said:


> But, and this is changing the subject, would you hump my leg like with the honest and unashamed abashment of a puppy?


could i possibly help myself after seeing your pictures on your website?



martinelv said:


> Have you noticed? They have that same ferverent sheen in their eyes as do the religious when on the, well, hunt.


yes, i have noticed this sheen in your religiously atheistic zeal. :lol: it probably looked the same as the religiously atheistic sheen in the eyes of the prison guards of the gulag... :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> as for "digging" yourself out of something, i was thinking more along the lines of how you were going to save face in front of all the people reading the thread


Save face? I've been on this website for nigh on 10 years, and it's well known that I very rarely read someone long droning posts, and just pick and choose and reply to the bits that agitate me. I enjoy it. I have not shame. Just a little pride.



> you are psychic martin...i am indeed full of glee. i'll give you a window into it. after your first post, i thought, wow, this is going to be good. martin's going to really react in some sort of fantastic way when he realizes how badly he read my post. then i imagined all the thoughts running through your head..."maybe i should just ignore it. maybe no one has seen this thread. maybe no one is reading it anymore." but then, no, epiphany read your post and commented on it too. i thought, "martin's sitting at his computer, grinding his teeth, shouting expletives, wondering what to do now"
> 
> then i saw martin's thinking, "maybe i could delete the whole thread? or just my original post? no....that would be the cowards way out!"


Not only sarcasm, but an attempt at bitterness! And let it be whispered, sardonic. Wonders never cease. 8) Congratulations. Does it make you feel all warm inside?



> could i possibly help myself after seeing your pictures on your website?


I know. I know. It's a curse looking as handsome as me. I don't blame you. You're forgiven. You're absolved.



> yes, i have noticed this sheen in your religiously atheistic zeal.


Hmm. No, I don't think us atheists have a sheen in our eyes. It's more of an alcoholic-like glazed look when we read anything written by the religious. Whether it's an attempt at sarcasm, irony, or, cough, comedy.



I am shaking with anticipation at your reply.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Save face? I've been on this website for nigh on 10 years, and it's well known that I very rarely read someone long droning posts, and just pick and choose and reply to the bits that agitate me.


that's hardly responsible behavior, now is it, moderator?

and you WERE embarassed that you totally misread my post, whatever you try and say.  that much IS obvious.

martin, as i've told you before, just put down that shovel.

all you had to say was, "oops, sorry, i misjudged your post and actually appreciate your attack upon benny hinn." really, it could have been that easy.

instead, you insist upon making a caricature of yourself that looks sillier and sillier all the time. if you actually enjoy that, as you claim to, then by all means....proceed. maybe it is some sort of release for you, i don't know.

in any case, i'm not allowed to reply to you again in the manner i would like to. my better half (that is, my wife, not my alterego) insists that i stop bantering with you this way as she feels sorry for you.

and she is right. i shouldn't have been as gleefully aggressive as i was in that last post. for that, i apologize.

for the record, though, the only place where i was sarcastic was in my response to your puppy comment. the rest might have been mean spirited (although i thought it was all in good fun), but it involved no irony.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

oops, sorry, i misjudged your post and actually appreciate your attack upon benny hinn 

You're wife feel's sorry for me? Why? Because I'm such an idiot, a caricture of myself (she shouldn't bother, I wallow in the machochistic spectacle of myself)? Because I'm an atheist? Because I have leaukemia? Or because she is so in awe of your intellectual prowess that she feels ashamed that she is married to someone who can so willyfully deconstruct my personality?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> oops, sorry, i misjudged your post and actually appreciate your attack upon benny hinn


thank you martin.  i think part of why i am so amazed at what happened on this thread is that i thought, finally, here's a thread where martin and i will see eye to eye. instead it went completely haywire.



Martinelv said:


> You're wife feel's sorry for me? Why? Because I'm such an idiot, a caricture of myself (she shouldn't bother, I wallow in the machochistic spectacle of myself)? Because I'm an atheist? Because I have leaukemia? Or because she is so in awe of your intellectual prowess that she feels ashamed that she is married to someone who can so willyfully deconstruct my personality?


basically, my wife is very sensitive to any person who is suffering. this is one reason why she is such a great wife for a person like me who suffers from dp/dr. fortunately, her sensitivity also helps work as a barometer by which i can better tell when i'm being an ass. this is certainly one of those cases.

as i've said elsewhere, martin, i do really hope and pray for the best for you--physically, emotionally, and spiritually. the lot that has fallen your way is not an enviable one to say the least. and when i really think about it, my heart breaks for you (and for everyone on this board). my wife's comments to me (as well as some of yours) have helped remind me that i didn't come to this board to play witty insult games with people who are already hurting.

i came here to find help and i stay here to continue to find help as well as to help others.

see martin, God even speaks to me through you! :lol:


----------

